# Oil in fuel



## firechef (Jun 3, 2008)

89 Cobra 4.3 has fuel in oil, how does it get there? and how do i fix it?


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

On your motor, the most likely cause is a ruptured diaphragm in the fuel pump. You should have a yellow hose from the pump going up to the carb. Check it for fuel. Normally there should not be any. If the diaphragm leaks it can go up to hose to carb. On a car it would dup on the ground.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

if your carb is flooding it seeps past the rings and gets into the oil also


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic122550-4-1.aspx


----------

